# .223



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well i got a new scope for my .223. all the shots i am going to have are most likely going to be between 150-300 yards. I was wondering what range i should sight it dead on with 55gr. black hills soft points. what is the best range for a .223?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i sight mine at 200... gives you a starting point at least

cya

:sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I also site mine in at 200 yards. I practice at 300 and 100 too see what the does at those ranges


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I've always sighted all my predator hunting rifles in 1" high at 100 yards. Anything you aim at should be dead from 0 to 300 yards. Who wants to walk more then 300 yards to pick up a coyote anyways?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

With a 223 and factory 55gn SP's I'd be 1.5"-1.75" high at 100yds, should make you 3"-5" low at 300.

By the way, 223 is an Excellent choice!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I always sight in my Varmint Calibers 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" high at 100 yards. That gives me a midrange trajectory of 1 1/2". If I sight in higher than that I find myself shooting over at midrange most of the time.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have always gone with 1" high at 100


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Same thing. I usually go 1 to 1 1/2 inches high at 100 yards with my .243.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I usually set my guns up at 1"high at 100 yds but have read somewhere, I can't remember, that each gun has a MPBR (maximum point blank range) which I believe tells you what yardage your particular caliber and load should be zeroed in at for maximum performance. Supposedly , say that for a .223 with 50gr vmax has a MPBR of 235yds. then you should be exactly in the bullseye at 235yds and this should keep you in the kill zone for most shots up close and on out there to some distance well beyond the MPBR (within reasonable ranges). That way you just hold dead on no matter where that coyote is for most shots and don't have to second guess yourself.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Coyotekiller30-06 Sight in dead on at 25 yards you will be a little high at 100 and 150 and dead on at 250 but half the fun is shooting and finding out. so get off the computer and get out to the range!! :sniper:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Get yourself a mil-dot scope, or a ballistic plex. With a .223 there is no hold right on them out to three hundreed, trust me. Mine is 1 inch high at 100, inch low at 200, and the first dot is dead on at 300. If you have a rangefinder then your set, if not, trade it off for a .22-250 or a swift. One other thing, NEVER rely on ballistics charts to tell you where to aim without first checking two yardages, for example 100 and 200. Once you have two points, then you can use a ballistics chart (crudely) to find out your trajectory. It makes me want to puke when guys buy their new box of .30-06 ammo , flip it over and say "if i'm an inch high at 200, I only have to hold 30" over a deers back at 600 yards". Scope mounting height and angle are so crucial to that, that it should be illegal for them to publish that crap on the box. Sorry, venting a bit. Just shoot it at 2 different yardages, and then type that into an online ballistics calculator, then adjust velocity until it matches your realtime data, you'll be surprised how fast you factory ammo is actually going. But you will have a decent idea of trajectory.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

cranebuster, what brand scope do you have?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Funny thing, I've seen guys at the range put 5 bullets almost in the same hole. 
I take the same guy coyote hunting and he misses a 30 yeard broadside coyote and that has happend more then once. 
I advise everyone to shoot at the range as much as you can, but hunting is a different game. 
Talking about your zero does no good if you can't hit what you aim at when hunting. :sniper: :wink:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Danny, amen to that. I've seen that too. I've got a friend who can shoot the eyes out of a target, but can't seem to put a deer down cleanly. Maybe we all should worry more about bringing that yote in as close as possible before taking those "iffy" long range shots.


----------

